# Synergy Model#76



## Guest (Apr 3, 2008)

I just bought these subwoofers at an amazing price at an auction. I am not really an audio person so I have not heard of this brand but I seen the MSRP on similar brand subwoofers is over 1 grand. Can someone tell me what these speakers are worth and if this is part of a full system and where I might buy the other speakers or amp to power these properly (150w RMS) 8' :scratch:

They say Synergy Home Theatre on the front, on rear - 5-8 ohm, 45-200 feq responce, crossover 200, bandpass box


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack!

I have never heard of these and they do not sound like much of a sub really. The fact that they only extend down to 45Hz is very weak. Anyone selling these as a sub should be ashamed of themselves. I would send them back, regardless of their cost and look around for something at least a little better. There are many good subs out there on the cheap that will do much better than those.


----------

